# Music for my PowerPoint



## Taylor325 (Jan 18, 2010)

Well first off, I was unsure where to post this then thought this might as well be the best place. I am here to ask what kind of music should I put on my powerpoint for school and if it is school appropiate and findable on I Tunes?

My poowerpoint is about anthropomorphic animals, partly on furries, mainly on cartoons today and egyptians and how they have half human half animal artwork and stuff. I am not just trying to find a nice peaceful music that I could manage to play throughout my powerpoint that is findable on I Tunes and preferably no words.

Are there any suggestions that could possibly fit my powerpoint?

Thank you kindly!

( If the mods could maybe change my title of this that'd be great, I didn't reread it till I finished and posted, it sounds kind of stupid and awkward when said like that sorry )


----------



## Rytes (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: Music for my PP*

Baby Don't Do It by Marvin Gaye
or
Don't Do It by The Band


----------



## Qoph (Jan 18, 2010)

Title changed.

In general, look around the genre of new age music.  I don't have any specifics, though.


----------



## Taylor325 (Jan 18, 2010)

Thank you, I'll have to look at these shortly. ^^


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Jan 18, 2010)

1.) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLI_ykZF2CE
2.) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8y5EGem0yU
3.) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjIWriDTptY
4.) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Czl6-4lrr6Q
5.) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbv-yqqmLH0

I feel any of these will do the job nicely.


----------

